# Gila monster



## skimsa

Does anyone have any of these? If so canyou tell me more about their care, behaviour etc and what they inspected in their dwa license. Thanks guys


----------



## HABU

they run around 500 quid here. gaining in popularity


----------



## skimsa

Well they would propably be more expensive over here as they come from the U.S, prob need to import. 

Do you have any personal experience?


----------



## HABU

i've never had one....i liked out there where they're from but never found one. they are protected here so a lot of captive breeding is going on...plus a lot of ileagal collecting..very basic needs..i can get you some info if you like..


----------



## HABU

New Gila Web


----------



## snakelover

The cost around £1250 here, the owner of reptilekeeping.com/org/net (one of them) has some i think. Also CaptiveBred have them.


----------



## skimsa

thats great info guys looking into getting one when i move into my own place such amazing creatures, HABU do you know if theirs some sort of breeding and releaseing programme in america for reps cause if we could get a few of these guys back out where they belong that would be great


----------



## HABU

skimsa said:


> thats great info guys looking into getting one when i move into my own place such amazing creatures, HABU do you know if theirs some sort of breeding and releaseing programme in america for reps cause if we could get a few of these guys back out where they belong that would be great


 
they are protected but not rare by any means...look at kingsnake.com and you'll see a bunch for sale.


----------



## snakelover

skimsa said:


> thats great info guys looking into getting one when i move into my own place such amazing creatures, HABU do you know if theirs some sort of breeding and releaseing programme in america for reps cause if we could get a few of these guys back out where they belong that would be great


 
Just making sure you now you need a DWA, depending on were you live and ur Gov, it could be cheap or £1000's, and near impossible to get the lisence or easy to get one.

They are nice, DEADLY, but very unlikely to bite, very friendly (usually).

Good Luck.


----------



## HABU

they'll clamp onto you though...:lol2:


----------



## skimsa

yeah well aware of the dwa need hence why not till i get my new place so i will be alone and no one can decide to play with the preety poisonous lizard.


----------



## HABU

they just need to be captive bred here...


----------



## Fixx

snakelover said:


> Just making sure you now you need a DWA, depending on were you live and ur Gov, it could be cheap or £1000's, and near impossible to get the lisence or easy to get one.
> 
> They are nice, DEADLY, but very unlikely to bite, very friendly (usually).
> 
> Good Luck.


They are not deadly, there have been no recorded deaths from Gila bites. They only produce small amounts of neurotoxins and their venom delivery mechanism is not that efficient. The venom runs down grooves on the sides of the teeth.


----------



## skimsa

that will be a requirement over here to i bet oh well looks like a nice chat with defra for me yay


----------



## markhill

are you buying or moving into rented accommodation?

I think you have to own the house to get a DWAL


----------



## skimsa

buying yeah


----------



## darkdan99

Go google gila monster...

They are NOT deadly, infact a bite is likely to leave no real effects. 

If it does have an effect then the worst really recorded is a couple of days feeling like shit. 

Go back to the snake section!


----------



## Saff

HABU said:


> they just need to be captive bred here...


or bless!eat all that egg!!!


----------



## snakelover

Ok i have only seen documentrys on them and they said they were deadly, but it was by Austin Stevens who is a lil OTT! lol
Sorry.


----------



## darkdan99

LOL that explains it then!


----------



## Fixx

skimsa said:


> that will be a requirement over here to i bet oh well looks like a nice chat with defra for me yay


DEFRA aren't the people you need to talk to, DWAL's are issued by your local council.


----------



## SiUK

Jerry at reptilekeeping.com had beaded lizards and gilas, I saw the beadeds the other day, they were bigger than I thought, apparenty there will be offspring for sale from them later in the year.


----------



## HABU

some info....
Gila Monsters


----------



## kaimarion

If they are not that deadly then why are they on the DWA list and are they as dangerous as bosc monitors???


----------



## glidergirl

The reason they are on DWAL is they are venomous, they have venom glands unlike the Bosc monitor. 

Whether the venom is deadly or not is completely irrelevant really.


----------



## Andy

darkdan99 said:


> If it does have an effect then the worst really recorded is a couple of days feeling like shit.
> 
> Go back to the snake section!


I know someone who keeps Gilas and was bitten...said after about ten seconds after the bite it felt like someone was pouring boiling water on the bite site...ten minutes after that it felt like someone was running boiling water through his veins...shortly after that he passed out and was unconscious for about 12 hours...said it was the most painful thing he has ever experienced and wished he was dead at the time. Bit more than a couple of days feeling shit.:crazy:


----------



## Angi

Scott on captive bred is very knowledgeable regarding Gilas ( Reptile Forum, Reptile Classifieds, Reptiles for Sale, Reptile Caresheets ~ CaptiveBred.co.uk )
I would stronlgy advise you to chat to him.


----------



## markhill

glidergirl said:


> The reason they are on DWAL is they are venomous, they have venom glands unlike the Bosc monitor.
> 
> * Whether the venom is deadly or not is completely irrelevant really.*


Hognose's are rear fanged venomous and they're not on the DWAL because it doesn't do anything to most people, same as FWC's

Surely the toxicity of the venom has to be considered when deciding if something should go on the DWAL?


----------



## Art_Gecko101

From what ive read, although gila venom isnt likely to kill you, there isnt an antidote and its supposed to be one of the most painful bites there is. If you get properly clamped on you'd need to go to hospital and given what drugs they do have to alieviate the symptoms before the venom wears off. Bit worse than a hogg and hense the reason they are DWA


----------



## Crownan

Andy said:


> I know someone who keeps Gilas and was bitten...said after about ten seconds after the bite it felt like someone was pouring boiling water on the bite site...ten minutes after that it felt like someone was running boiling water through his veins...shortly after that he passed out and was unconscious for about 12 hours...said it was the most painful thing he has ever experienced and wished he was dead at the time. Bit more than a couple of days feeling shit.:crazy:


 
Thats exactly what I heard from Paul down at Jerry Coles place. The bite wont actually kill you but the pain caused by it will make you wish it had.


----------



## Scott W

They are great lizards, I have a bunch that will hopefully be breeding this season.

I also have 10 2007 babies that are for sale, DWA only though!


----------



## Scott W

I know of two people to suffer bites, one from a baby and one from an adult female.

The bite from the baby was painful but required no treatment. The bite from the adult required a flame to get the lizard to let go. Projectile vomitting occured shortly after followed by imense pain and hospitalisation which nearly ended in death (although that was from bad treatment not specifically the bite) Also one interesting result of the bite was that the victims liver was in better shape than prior to the bite.

So if you have been boozing for many years, try a gila bite to put you right :lol:


----------



## SiUK

I heard they were using the venom to help cure, was it diabetes?


----------



## serpentkid100

wow, thats cool if it can cure certain things in the bodie: victory:


----------



## Issa

markhill said:


> Hognose's are rear fanged venomous and they're not on the DWAL because it doesn't do anything to most people, same as FWC's
> 
> Surely the toxicity of the venom has to be considered when deciding if something should go on the DWAL?


Think its toxicity and delivery thats taken into account as FWC have a reasonably toxic venom but lousy delivery. A Hoggie hit is supposed to be comparable to a wasp sting (will do nothing unless your allergic to it), I'm waiting till my hoggie nails me to test this theory.


----------



## Daredevil

I love these things and i'll love them more if they find a cure for diabetes!!:flrt:


----------

